# Cambodia - MANY pics!!!



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

After my Havana pictures I've finally found the motivation to share my Cambodia photos from last Year... Enjoy!

Mad girl on Tonle Sap lake










Typical rural Cambodia: Rice paddies, Sugar palms and Water Buffalo










Boys with net, edge of Tonle Sap










Fishermen, Tonle Sap










Sunrise at Angkor Wat























































Angkor Wat - Pool of Relfection










Monks



















Angkor Wat - Details of freizes





































Perimeter colonnade










Banteay Srei



















East mebon










Ta Prohm























































Angkor Thom
































































Pnomh Bhakeng




























Pnomh Penh - Royal Palace


















































































Pnomh Penh - S21 / Toul Sleng Genocide Museum










The victims...




























...And their Khmer Rouge murderers










... The prison was formerly a high school through which thousands upon thousands of Cambodian civilians were 'processed'. Confessions were tortured out of them before they were taken to the Killing Fields. Only 7 people survived Toul Sleng, all of these people in the photographs died



















A Cell



















Pnomh Penh traffic!










Sunrise over the mighty Mekong










An amazing country!!! I packed all this into 3 days, I can't recommend a visit enough.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics Tubeman :crazy:

Is there a smilie for tumbleweed?


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Cheer up, mate! You should be proud of your pics. They are great!!!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks... Its just a bit irritating when you spend an hour resizing and hosting pictures you're proud of and it takes 5 days for the first person to bother replying!!!

Glad you liked them


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

I like the size too. I am on the Company's server now which is slow enough not to get all huge size pics downloaded on time  
BTW, Cambodia on your pics looks very realistic and mysterious. It is really worth visiting.


----------



## shakal (Dec 13, 2005)

I liked your photos a lot.You're a good photographer  ! may I ask you,how much was your trip to Cambodia and how long did you stay there ? 
:cheers:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Slodi said:


> I like the size too. I am on the Company's server now which is slow enough not to get all huge size pics downloaded on time
> BTW, Cambodia on your pics looks very realistic and mysterious. It is really worth visiting.


Thanks 

I'm conscious of other peoples' ISPs so resize everything to 500 pixels wide


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

shakal said:


> I liked your photos a lot.You're a good photographer  ! may I ask you,how much was your trip to Cambodia and how long did you stay there ?
> :cheers:


I was only there 3 days, it was part of a much bigger trip so I couldn't put a price on just the Cambodia bit.

I started in Singapore (2 nts) then took the Eastern & Oriental Express via Kuala Lumpur, Penang and Kanchanburi to Bangkok (2 nts on the train), 1 night Bangkok, then the three nights Cambodia before 10 nights on Koh Chang in the Gulf of Thailand. I'll post pics from the rest of the trip when I get a chance.


----------



## shakal (Dec 13, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> I'll post pics from the rest of the trip when I get a chance.


I'm looking forward to it ! :cheers:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice pictures, love the culture and history


----------



## NiekNL (Sep 28, 2005)

Yea, Cambodia is wonderfull. 
And the war museums, so impressive.
Did you go by car or plane from bangkok to cambodia?
And how did you travel siem raep- pnomh penh? The boat?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

NiekNL said:


> Yea, Cambodia is wonderfull.
> And the war museums, so impressive.
> Did you go by car or plane from bangkok to cambodia?
> And how did you travel siem raep- pnomh penh? The boat?


Flew everywhere... The roads and railways in Cambodia are notoriously bad. It was a quick tour so speed was of the essence, although traversing Tonle Sap would have been much more fun I think.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Cambodia is truly an intriguing country. There's not much to do except for the essential Angkor days, and maybe a couple of days in Phnom Penh (plus some relaxing down in Sihanoukville, maybe).
You flew, huh? I've taken 40 year old buses along Cambodia's well maintained highways!  

How long time did you spend in Cambodia?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^ 3 days
Nice pictures Tubey. Is cambodia a stable country or is that Laos and Myanmar?


----------



## j4893k (Sep 30, 2005)

Amazing pics! How was your trip to s.e. asia and where else did you travel to? My siblings are just outside of Bali right now (after travelling all over thailand, cambodia etc for about 4 1/2 months) and I hear nothing but good... amazing people, scenery, beaches, history etc etc (with the exception of long and sometimes dirty bus/train/boat trips). 

Apparantly it's also incredibly inexpensive... 2 hour massages on the beach - 1$, 4 star hotels - 8$/night, massive meals - 50 cents... unbelievable.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

macon4ever said:


> ^ 3 days
> Nice pictures Tubey. Is cambodia a stable country or is that Laos and Myanmar?


Politically is kosher now, just riddled with corruption. Interestingly its the only place on the planet I know of with an elected monarch. I think the last vestiges of the Khmer Rouge have been mopped up, but there's still probably a few knocking around in the mountainous jungles around the borders. battles were still raging around Angkor Wat in the early 1990's (it has shell scars as testament to this), so its come a huge way really.

Laos is pretty stable too, you're probably thinking of Myanmar as the dodgy country in the region.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

j4893k said:


> Amazing pics! How was your trip to s.e. asia and where else did you travel to? My siblings are just outside of Bali right now (after travelling all over thailand, cambodia etc for about 4 1/2 months) and I hear nothing but good... amazing people, scenery, beaches, history etc etc (with the exception of long and sometimes dirty bus/train/boat trips).
> 
> Apparantly it's also incredibly inexpensive... 2 hour massages on the beach - 1$, 4 star hotels - 8$/night, massive meals - 50 cents... unbelievable.


Flew into Singapore - 2 nights in the Shangri La ( kay: )

Then took the 'Eastern & Oriental Express'; an amazing luxurious train journey from Singapore to Bangkok which takes 3 days / 2 nights. 2 proper stops at Penang / Georgetown (Malaysia) and Kanchanburi / River Kwai (Thailand) plus numerous other pauses along the way at Johor Bahru, Kuala Lumpur, Rawang etc.

1 night Bangkok at the Oriental

Then the 3 night tour of Cambodia above (2 nights Siem Reap, 1 night Pnomh Penh)

The flew to Koh Chang, an island in the Gulf of Thailand quite close to the Cambodian border for 10 nights at the Amari Emerald Cove.

Then home via Bangkok.

'Inexpensive' isn't a word I'd use, but hey we spoiled ourselves 

I've got tons of other photos from the other parts of the 3 weeks, but I just haven't got around to posting them.


----------



## j4893k (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome... Sounds like you had a great time.

As I read those names, some of them are the same as I've been hearing so much about. Looks like you didn't stay there for too long but it was probably for the best... My sibs are starting to get bored and really home sick.

It was great that you could share your pics. Thanks a lot... Now I finally get to see what it's like over there... I bought my sister a brand spankin new, really expensive camera for her trip and it turns out she can't figure out how to upload and send pics to me. Even on a 17 hour flight, it's impossible for her to read a half an inch manual (which, by the way, half of is in french).


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Cambodia is the only South East Asian country that I'm not so familiar with and your photos gave me a clear picture of Cambodia, thanks Tubeman!


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> Flew everywhere... The roads and railways in Cambodia are notoriously bad.


Indeed, it took us 6 hours to do 144 kms from Poipet, the first city you find when entering the country from Thailand, to Siem Reap with a mini bus. We were so exhausted we didn't move from the hotel when we got there in the evening. From there to the capital city, Phnom Penh, is almost 300 kms but is quicker (I think we spent less than 5 hours) because there is a single road 'motorway'.


----------

